# Proline's new Bow fighter tire? Snipers



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

For all of you Bow Fighter users Pro line might have the combo tire for you (plus some Hole Shot too).

Bow fighters are when you use Bow tie treads on the back for forward bite and Crime fighters in front for balanced forward and side bite. This new tire is like a Crime Fighter but with bow tie like flat rectangular knobs down the middle for more forward bite built in. The lugs do look a little smaller overall than Crime Fighters though, perhaps to give them a more Hole shot like tread as well to put more knobs touching per square inch. See for yourself.

The new Sniper Tire
http://www.neobuggy.net/modules/news/article.php?storyid=8753

Bow Tie
http://prolineracing.com/race/bow-tie-m3-soft-off-road-1-8-buggy-tires-mounted-on-v2-white-wheels/

Crime Fighter
http://prolineracing.com/race/crime-fighter-m3-soft-off-road-1-8-buggy-tires/

Hole Shot
http://prolineracing.com/tires/hole-shot-m4-super-soft-off-road-1-8-buggy-tires/


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

They seem to remind me of the Panther Boa's. The seem like they may work at Vertigo and the River.


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

Hope they make those Snipers in a Short Course size that would be nice.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

ever notice the racing tire chart on the back of a proline package is sorta BS?

While I'm a proline guy I have to say the AKA tire chart is clean and easy to read (if not huge on my screen) and makes sense. What do you guys think?

http://www.raceaka.com/tire_chart.php


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

upon closer study of that AKA tire chart its funny how there are tire/compounds that they themselves do not recommend for any track yet they still will manufacture and have product codes for 3 versions of each. 5x3=15 tires/compound combos they do not recommend for anything! lol


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

jasonwipf said:


> upon closer study of that AKA tire chart its funny how there are tire/compounds that they themselves do not recommend for any track yet they still will manufacture and have product codes for 3 versions of each. 5x3=15 tires/compound combos they do not recommend for anything! lol


Yea i noticed that too. I think its a mistake in the graph. Ive seen on Amain hobbies a chart with all the new tires but they have recommendations for them.


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

we will see how it performs I dont think it will work like the Bowfighter does.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

This tire isn't being made to replace the bowfighter combo. This will be THE tire to run at most hard packed tracks where it is too packed to run a bigger pin tire like a bowtie or crimefighter, but too dusty for holeshots. I think this one will be awesome at Mikes if they get the tire wear characteristics right.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Its going to be a small pin, simular to the holeshot but with better wear. Definately not going to replace the bowfighter combo since its a small pin tire.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Yep, definitely not a Bowfighter replacement. More of a Hole shot mod. Might be pretty good at Mikes and the San Antonio Track when it grooves. 

I was sorta looking for more of a jack of all trades tire to be honest. So far Crime fighters and Calibers in M2 or M3 seem to fit alot of tracks. What do you guys think/use that is versatile? (in the AKA line?)


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

BowFighters so far are for the SC's. They have the Bow lugs on the outter and Crimes on the inner. I may pick up a set when they release. Not too sure about the Sniper's though.

BowFighter's should work great at Vertigo and the River.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Best all around tire- Caliber


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Yep thats my conclusion so far.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

kstoracing said:


> BowFighters so far are for the SC's. They have the Bow lugs on the outter and Crimes on the inner. I may pick up a set when they release. Not too sure about the Sniper's though.
> 
> BowFighter's should work great at Vertigo and the River.


Well an all in one bow fighter tire should have rectangular lugs in center that would shovel more forward bite when tires flare out on acceleration and fighter lugs on the outside that have good side bite for when the walls dig into the dirt on turns. Right?

Snipers sorta fit that bill but the lugs are smaller like a hole shot. I'll still try them to see if they work good at river and vertigo (might do well when dry). For now Calibers in m2 for river and Vertigo (sometimes M3 when there is a groove there) and M3 at Mikes is the best all around I've seen. I just hate having to lug 10 sets of tires around at tracks. 2-3 sets is my goal.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

They are selling them on Proline website.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Jason,

Bow-Fighter is the name of the SC tire, not the combo. They took what you said and made a tire for that. Amain has the M3's on sale now. SC not buggy. I don't think the Snipers will work on a wet vertigo, maybe dry though. I didn't like Calibers too much at Mike's. Not when new at least. I got a few different sets that I need to try at Mikes though.

Looking for variety at Vert and the River though.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh i c on on the SC. Yep I agree about calibers at mike new. i like to burn off the 1st layer of nubs on a M3 set at Vertigo then use the 2nd half of its life at mikes. 

Ya, revolvers work great there too an I have some recoils I will be testing there too. Anyone have an opinion which is best for mikes between, Revolvers / Recoils / Calibers / Hole Shots/ Other....??


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Mike's I heard the recoils were the tire of choice, last RC Pro there. Hole shots should work well. I have a set of recoils i need to test there. I usually run AKA Grid Irons there though. That was before I got the Recoils though.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

my tire of choice(when I do race) is AKA City Blocks


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

To me city blocks are about the same as Caliber's able to work anywhere. Calibers excel because they're directional and able to scoop in the loamy stuff. I don't like CB's in the loamy stuff though.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Scoop stuff at mikes? is there much to scoop there? I have tried them both directions and cant not honestly tell much of a difference.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I guess Jason missed the part where I said they. "Scoop" in the loamy stuff. Loamy being the key word. Not meaning at Mikes tho. Off the drive line in the rocky broken stuff they work well. On the drive line they're not needed. I usually go with grid irons at mikes or worn calibers.


----------

